# Crows Nest 1/43 Proteus Build



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Crows Nest 1/48 Proteus Build*

‎1/48 Crowsnest Proteus Build up.Teaser pix for upcomming Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Magazine article. This model will feature all the bells and Whistles from Crows Nest. Full Lighting Package..two sets of Figures..the works!!!!!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

That will be an interesting build!
Take lots of pics!!

Steve


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I foresee another killer build in the works!!!! Awesome kit!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you very much inded gentlemen!

Like I said, this will be a future article in Sci-Fi and Fantasy Modeler Magazine, But I will add different Pics etc..

To begin with I have to say Drew(Crowsnest), has gone above and beyond on producing this kit! It is one of the best "garage" kits I personally have ever had the pleasure to own and build.

More to follow!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Captain,
Welcome to the fleet! did you get the nifty lighting package as part of the bells and whistles?

One word of advice, If I may...Be sure to check and double check the height of the pilot in the chair against his instrument consle and the bubble. I had to shave down the raised bump the chair frame sat on so that his legs would clear the consol and he would have enough head room above the inside top of the bubble.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Captain,
> Welcome to the fleet! did you get the nifty lighting package as part of the bells and whistles?
> 
> One word of advice, If I may...Be sure to check and double check the height of the pilot in the chair against his instrument consle and the bubble. I had to shave down the raised bump the chair frame sat on so that his legs would clear the consol and he would have enough head room above the inside top of the bubble.


 
Howdy Lou!

Yes indeed... this model will feature the lighting package. Yes, I have already adjusted the Pilot's Chair height..Thank you indeed for your sound advice though.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Where's the Raquel Welch figure?

Oh, sorry, that's a great kit. It will be amazing when finished! The detail is killer!

So, ummm, does Cora look good?
 One track brain here...:tongue:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

"Stay on target ..."


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am psyched to follow this build! I spent a few years developing the kit, did one quick build for display, and then got sucked into the tasks of packing kits, shipping kits, and working on new kits! I LOVE seeing her getting built up!

... and with regards to the Cora figures... I have to admit I gave Cora a little extra attention. The hair style and other physical attributes are very recognzable even at that small scale... I am sure you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> I am psyched to follow this build! I spent a few years developing the kit, did one quick build for display, and then got sucked into the tasks of packing kits, shipping kits, and working on new kits! I LOVE seeing her getting built up!
> 
> ... and with regards to the Cora figures... I have to admit I gave Cora a little extra attention. The hair style and other physical attributes are very recognzable even at that small scale... I am sure you will not be disappointed!


I hope I make you proud Drew!!

More Pics Comming soon!!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

drewid142 said:


> ... and with regards to the Cora figures... I have to admit I gave Cora a little extra attention. The hair style and other physical attributes are very recognzable even at that small scale... I am sure you will not be disappointed!


Drew, you breeder scoundrel you!:jest::jest:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE.

Test Fitting/Priming/Painting...The parts are just tacked together with a base coat applied before final clean up and super detailing..
A view from the front and from the Lab looking through the Hatch...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Great work on a great model, I predict a more than great result.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Great work on a great model, I predict a more than great result.


Boy, Howdy. 

This model looks super detailed and clean. Little rich for my blood. Nothing against Crow's Nest. Just broke right now. This is one of my all time favorites.

Funny how there is no room for a real propulsion system. Ah, Hollywood sci/fi. I love it.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

kdaracal said:


> . . . Funny how there is no room for a real propulsion system. Ah, Hollywood sci/fi. I love it.


No room for ballast tanks either -- the crew cabin takes up pretty much the entire interior volume. And those intake openings in the nose lead to -- what?

But the thing _looks_ so damn cool!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

kdaracal said:


> Boy, Howdy.
> 
> This model looks super detailed and clean. Little rich for my blood. Nothing against Crow's Nest. Just broke right now. This is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> Funny how there is no room for a real propulsion system. Ah, Hollywood sci/fi. I love it.


aren't the big honking engines on the "wings" enough? powered by the nuclear pellet in the floor? steered by the guy in the bubble? 

seems clear to me.

now the ballast issue has some legs, but the engines are as valid as any hollywood vehicle


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I thought Lou was going to hit the Legs issues when he said the ballast issue has some legs...

yes... Ballast... a problem.... but what about those freakin' legs!? Where do they go?

I left the legs off the kit... but made sure to keep the "feet" removable to assist anyone who wanted to scratch them.

well... I fell in love with the design when I was six years old... and later I would not tolerate changes. 


L...but let's not hijack Captain Han Solo's thread with this zany conversation... 
Captain Solo... your photography is excellent... you capture tiny details very well, sir!

Drew


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _let's not hijack Captain Han Solo's thread with this zany conversation... _


My bad. 

Hey, Great thinking on the ability to scratch the feet if wanted. It will be interesting to watch this build. I never did an entirely resin ship before. Especially this complex. 

Capt'- thanks for the chronicle.....much needed and appreciated. No more derailing from this guy......(famous last words)

Drew, besides the optional figs, are there any special decals/goodies available for us folks _without_ mad skills?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!

I have Painted the exterior hull Pure white from Tamiya..Airbrushed on in several coats. I have also started detailing and Painting the interior..

The hatches.. I wanted my top hatch to open. I removed the white metal center of the Hatch Return and fashioned another out of Brass Rod of two sizes..The hatch now opens and closes.

I cemented the bottom hatch closed...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

....cannot....contain....drool.....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

I have to say, I am having a blast on this build!! I installed the Glass windows and did more detail painting..
I also did the first light test! I have to say Drew and the good folks at Crows Nest hit this out of the park!

I can't recommend this kit enough!..Iam going to adjust the lights to scale...More to come!

****Just some info..The bubble seen in the pic is just sitting there. It hasn't been fully trimmed yet.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking good Dr Jones!

One very important point... the light kit includes fader circuits (on board next to each on/off switch). Using little jeweler phillips head screwdriver you can adjust brightenss of any of the light circuits... dimming interior for realistic subtlety... or in the case of the light ring... I think it looks good to the naked eye when it is fairly bright, but it does not photograph all that well... if you dim the ring for taking pictures i think you will get a much more realistic looking reproduction of the look seen on screen... where the individual lights show up in the ring.

Keep posting! I am LOVING following along!

Drew

also... when you install the inner windowframe you will want it to snug right up to the windows... I used a contact cement... then as soon as it had a chance to set... I went around the perimeter with a bead of apoxy sculpt to firmly hold it in place... Lou Dalmaso used a single tiny little screw in the center to hold his in place... whatever technique you use... it is important to get it snugged right up against the inner surface of the windows.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for th tips Drew..I will adjust the lighting for scale and take some beauty pics soon..
The inner frame is just tacked in place..It will be snug as a bug in a....you get the idea!

More to come!!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'm gonna need this kit one day...:thumbsup:


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

If, when, how, is the kit available, and what's the price?

Me want, me want, me want!!!!! 

Sincerely, 
Scorp. :wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

at the moment all the catalogs I stock are out of stock. I have kit, light kits, and figures in stock... send me an email at crowsnestmodels at verizon.net replace the "at" with the @ symbol, of course.... I will send you a paypal invoice. Specify what you want to order if you want to speed things along

Proteus - 250
Light kit - 200
Figures (Sitting) - 35
Figures (Standing) - 35 NOTE - I will mix and match figures from both kits... but you must specify which figures you want.
Shipping - Domestic - 12 if to domestic USA then specify where you are

NOTE - I have not formally announced... but there is a pronounced price increase coming soon... I will give month advanced warning so anyone that has been holding off has time to get their order in before the price change takes effect.

OH! Captain Solo! I just noticed you got the black trim line installed on the window frame... NICE!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Oh that's so pretty... Gotta break out my FV/VTTBOTS DVD now...


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

scotpens said:


> No room for ballast tanks either -- the crew cabin takes up pretty much the entire interior volume. And those intake openings in the nose lead to -- what?


Hey, at the end when the Proteus was wrecked, did it end up growing bigger out of Benes' head?
Ewwwue... forget I asked (mental picture not good)

>>>back to the model.









The colours of paint & light look right out of the movie.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Hey, at the end when the Proteus was wrecked, did it end up growing bigger out of Benes' head?
> Ewwwue... forget I asked (mental picture not good)
> 
> >>>back to the model.
> ...


 
Thanks Chris!!
Although Crows nest has a list of colors suggested, I had an excuse to watch the film several times to get my own color ideas..All airbrushed .


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Any thoughts on how to display it? I'd make a big cell walls backdrop/dio.:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

*Oh my now that's NICE! Love this sub...*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Any thoughts on how to display it? I'd make a big cell walls backdrop/dio.:thumbsup:


Good question..I have several Ideas..nothing solid yet.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Also, the detail is really amazing, so much so that I can't tell how big the model is, could be three feet as far as I can see... it's probably much less. 
How big IS it? 
(or did I miss it in an earlier post?)


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

the model is about 11 inches long

Captain... if it's no too late... you might consider moving the forward cabin ceiling lights a little forward so they spill a little more light on the side of the map table. It's looking really great, though! Sorry... I can't help back seat driving... forgive me?

Nice work tuning the ring brightness for photography! It looks swell!

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

drewid142 said:


> the model is about 11 inches long
> 
> Captain... if it's no too late... you might consider moving the forward cabin ceiling lights a little forward so they spill a little more light on the side of the map table. It's looking really great, though! Sorry... I can't help back seat driving... forgive me?
> 
> ...


No Problem at all Drew! I consider you the Proteus expert! I'll take whatever advice you can offer me!! I'll see what I can do about the light..GREAT IDEA! It may be too Late..we"ll see!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

regarding light position and possibly too late to move
no worries... it looks great just as it is... hard to tell exactly where you hold place those ceiling lights until you look at photos, really... it is subjective... there is no "canon" as there were no ceiling lights at all but the invisible imaginary studio lights used to light the scenes

your build is looking really swell, rock on!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Something about the light kit really makes this look like the film. Just really nice work. Would love more "beauty" shots/other angles........


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

kdaracal said:


> Something about the light kit really makes this look like the film. Just really nice work. Would love more "beauty" shots/other angles........


 
Of course, I'll be posting better pix each time.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, this build is going well. The lighting is really complementing the form and painting. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

What a fabulous looking project! I wish I had a second or third life so I could start on mine. Sigh.
Regarding the cabin light: to me it would make more sense that a real world Proteus would be lighted at the rear of the cabin and not at the front, just as the model is at present. Otherwise all that the people in the front of the cabin would see is their own reflections in the glass. 
I agree: the kit is so beautifully detailed that there is no way of guessing scale. Amazing work from all concerned.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Starseeker... I like your practical philosophy... what would actually work... considering the fact that they were not at all consistent in the film... here's a few examples... top left agrees with you... others seem to illuminate "what looks good"... so the bottom line... it is subjective and you can do what you think looks good and you will not be "wrong"

Note that there are no visible ceiling lights anywhere... where does the light actually come from? studio lights tucked just out of sight for each shot as needed.

Cheers
Drew


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Regarding the lighting question, one might try making three "cans" out of aluminum, brass, or evergreen tubing and mounting some small LEDs (2-3MM) inside the cans like spotlights facing downward at an angle. File the face of the LEDs flat so they wouldn't stick out much. 
Mount them at the nexus of the window frames, one in the center and one each to the right and left of the center window frame. 
They would light up the forward part of the cabin yet be facing mostly away from the windows. 
You'd need to run some fine gauge wire to them but that should be doable. 
Just thinking out loud.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Mark is using the Crow's Nest Models Proteus Lighting Kit (produced for us by Lightbenders). It has three TINY surface mounted LEDs that are pre-wired to the fader circuits for ceiling lighting, as well as a separate circuit with the tiny little ring of surface mount LEDs, also on their own independent fader circuit, for illuminating the dome ring.

I really wanted to place one in the center of the front... but details being what they are... the pilots feet get overly lit and distract... so the light kit is designed for a port and starboard forward cabin ceiling light, and a single rear cabin ceiling light. Those three lights are on one lead, and the ring is on another and they share a ground... in a three pin connector device for leaving the hull top removable. You can download lighting kit instructions from www.crowsnestmodels.com if you want to see more about the light kit.

That is not to say that you couldn't build up your own lighting solution as Trekkriffic suggests... the ceiling light demands are quite simple... The ring of lights... well good luck... it's expensive, but magnificent... perfect drop right in nice clean ring of tiny surface mounted LEDs that fits perfectly into the ring part included with the kit. Dan, at Lightbenders, requires about a full man-day per kit to build the rings, and that is with a fancy little rig he built just for building the rings of lights for the Proteus light kits.


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

Chrisisall said:


> Hey, at the end when the Proteus was wrecked, did it end up growing bigger out of Benes' head?
> Ewwwue... forget I asked (mental picture not good)...


No it was "attacked" by a white cell and dissolved by it. 

Remember Don P. was trapped in the pilots chair after he tried to ram the sub into something and while they were trying to get him out the cell fell on the pilots dome and then on his head as it dissolved the dome and the rest of the sub, therefore there was no sub to grow/expand to its original size.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Vindi said:


> there was no sub to grow/expand to its original size.


Still, there would be a few tons of dissolved material to deal with at some point....:freak:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

well... what happened to all those molecules of the dissolved ship? Surely they had to go somewhere... in the book, Asimov accounts for this... as they make their way up the optic nerve to get out, they must also tease the white corpuscle with the Proteus in it along to follow them... then the wreckage is captured in the eye and also grows as they are extracted... also... the water in the giant hypo... it was a regular sized hypo that was enlarged just prior to the miniaturization process... so when it was miniaturized it just returned to it's original size... neet, huh?

Don't look at it too hard... it's way way too easy to find rediculous impossibilities in the whole scheme... but golly gee that Proteus Submarine sure was cool!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow, that answers a question that's been haunting me all these years, thanks Drew!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Sure thing, Chris!

Mark... you better post some more awesome photos to get this discussion back on track!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

drewid142 said:


> Sure thing, Chris!
> 
> Mark... you better post some more awesome photos to get this discussion back on track!


Agreed! (back, sides, belly, top views,......)

:wave:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

More Pics ..Note* This model is still under construction..not everything is cemented together yet.

Decals applied.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Wow! The black in the window separators is dead on accurate!!!
Producing this kit was clearly a work of love...:thumbsup:
As is this build of it!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

hey captain,

Are you opening up the back windows?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> hey captain,
> 
> Are you opening up the back windows?


 
Hey Lou!

Ya know, I just may do that! Although when the crew is inside Proteus, the back windows are seemingly always closed, but when they show the exterior, when the crew is boarding her, the Windows are open as they are also open on the miniature! I also need to paint the top of the light ring....It's just sitting there..Like I said, it's a work in progress!!

Still moving along..more pics to come!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

This isn't a model. It's artwork, pure and simple! I love the kit and love the build. Detail is amazing and eye candy galore. Thanks for posting this, and please, keep the updates coming!

Sincerely,
Scorp. :wave:

"Fatlady. You're obsessed with Fatlady! Just fly us outta here!" - ID4


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll tell you, when the ships all closed up and you turn the lights on, you'll be glad you opened the back windows. you can see the beauty of the the back cabin and you can look thru the open pressure door into the front cabin.

You'll want to "frame" the back windows with some flat stock as well. about1/8" wide.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'll tell you, when the ships all closed up and you turn the lights on, you'll be glad you opened the back windows. you can see the beauty of the the back cabin and you can look thru the open pressure door into the front cabin.
> 
> You'll want to "frame" the back windows with some flat stock as well. about1/8" wide.


Again, thanks for the tips Lou! I am the type to seal up the model,eventually, and the back windows opened up is going to be a very cool effect:thumbsup:....

Going to bounce around the building/painting..Gonna work on the figures a bit..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another "In Progress shot"..I have since painted the top of the light ring below the bubble..


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE!

Ok..the first set of figures, seated, are finished and in the sub...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Note..This is still a work in progress...I wanted to let you guys know what the figures looked like, Some cleaning up is still needed.That is all.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

My precioussss....


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Looks great.... really good work! K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Again....a work in progress please....Figures painted and rear lab area.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow! Looks Awesome!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Two more in Progress shots...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

No words. Just taking it in..........


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE..

Anti-skid footpads added, Intake vents attached, More interior details added, Rear windows opened(per the full size prop and hero miniature).


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

That's really breathtaking.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another Beauty shot with the CMDF Logo!
The Proteus is really a beauty, she looks different from every angle!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I do not say this often...
but that is awesome. Really well done. 

K


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey, can that hatch be closed? If not...
*blub**blub*

"Fantastic" work, dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Post some photos of her belly and back side. The front 3/4 looks great!


----------



## Vindi (Mar 20, 2009)

scotpens said:


> No room for ballast tanks either --


Read this a few days ago and it got me thinking....

Subs today are "positive" buoyancy. They can float without moving and need the massive ballast tanks in order to accomplish that.

But what if the Proteus was based on a design that was "negative" buoyancy? In other words if it wasn't moving it would sink. The movement through the water, while maintaining an upward angle on the dive planes would keep it at the surface.

I remember reading a book YEARS ago where the sub was designed that way. It allowed for some radical designs because you wouldn't need the huge ballast tanks. Only small ones for trim.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

can you post more pics? K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> can you post more pics? K


 
SURE!!!However I am running out of angles...LOL!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

more interior from starboard side, more from the back... 
just more!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> more interior from starboard side, more from the back...
> just more!


 
Please delete.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

:thumbsup: A truly magnificent & inspiring build, Mark! :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Please delete


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Just awesome from every POV.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That is just stunning! Both the kit and your build of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you all very much indeed gentlemen!

This kit is a real pleasure to build, Hopefully you guys can see that in these pics!
The base I scratch built, I wanted something somewhat attractive to display it on...for now and the Graphic comes by the very kind Rob McFarlane.

Again, Many thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Now THAT is an awesome photo.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

AMAZING!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I'd classify that as crazy beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

as my uncle would often say.... "hot damn, tamale man" 

amazing pics. K


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Hey...what happened to some of the pics from earlier in the thread? 

K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> Hey...what happened to some of the pics from earlier in the thread?
> 
> K


 
I am humbled and excited to say this is to be featured in an upcomming Issue of Sci-Fi and Fantasy modeler Magazine! Pictures and text on How I did it!!!

Many different photos!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

It's so beautiful it makes me cry out in envy!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

AWESOME! WAY TO GO!

Drew


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

That's great...! When will the issue be out?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> That's great...! When will the issue be out?


It's scheduled for VOL.28.

I don't really know when though.....


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Congrats Mr. Solo, but it's hardly unexpected. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Chrisisall said:


> Congrats Mr. Solo, but it's hardly unexpected. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 
Thanks my friend!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Captain Han Solo said:


>


Awesome build up, Mark! :thumbsup:
-Ben


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Great news!! Congratulations Captain! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here's the issue of Sci Fi and Fantasy Modeler Magazine(VOL 28), with my Proteus build article.

Very excited about this!!My second article!!!

http://www.tfaw.com/Comics/Profile/Sci-Fi-and-Fantasy-Modeller-Vol.-28___417154

I don't believe this is the actual cover.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is the actual Cover and Preview of my Article and build up guys...You can pre-order the Issue from CultTVMan!!

http://culttvman.com/main/?p=25512&...ign=sci-fi-fantasy-modeller-vol-28-sneak-peak


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://content.yudu.com/Library/A20...cififantasymodeller.co.uk/English/welcome.php


----------



## taipan (Aug 1, 2010)

you sir are a steely eyed missile man! you have inspired me to venture forth and take my proteus out from the back of the closet and try my hand at it
just awesome...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks guys! I am very proud to be part of this fine publication. I can't wait to receive my copy!

Another build up article is coming soon!


----------

